# Do you pray w/your head uncovered?(men)



## THREEJAYS (Oct 2, 2010)

I came under conviction about this some while back.I wear a ball cap a lot but nowa days have to remove it to pray.It doesn't matter where I'm at.In the stand,driving etc.Just me but I feel the need to do it,does any one else feel this way?


----------



## jason4445 (Oct 2, 2010)

Removing ones hat is just a cultural sign of respect. Particularity before the 1960's when most all men wore  functional/fashionable headware. To me the only think God recognizes in a prayer is whether it comes from just the mouth or from the heart.  A physical sign of respect may make the prayer giver feel better but makes no difference to God.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Oct 2, 2010)

The wonderful thing here is that God convicted you of something and you were obedient. It is wonderful, God loves you and talks to you and lets you know something you need to do. 

Don't look at it in a bad way, our Father does that to me to. About alot of things especially when I am praying. I think thats awesome, so don't get bummed out about it, it is a special way that God is showing you He loves you, thats all. God bless


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2010)

I imagine you're saying that in reference to 1Cor 11:3  Now I want you to realize that the head of every man is Christ, and the head of the woman is man, and the head of Christ is God. 4Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonors his head.

In years past, I have been guilty of taking my cap off for the playing of the national anthem, but leaving it on during prayer.
I now do it for both.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> I imagine you're saying that in reference to 1Cor 11:3  Now I want you to realize that the head of every man is Christ, and the head of the woman is man, and the head of Christ is God. 4Every man who prays or prophesies with his head covered dishonors his head.
> 
> In years past, I have been guilty of taking my cap off for the playing of the national anthem, but leaving it on during prayer.
> I now do it for both.



I do have a problem with that commentary, if Paul made it, due to the Commandment of the Tallit(Tallis).
See; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallit


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

Yes that" statement" by Paul would be in direct conflict with his Jewish teachings. I have always been skeptical of that  contradiction.  I love using my Tallit as commanded in 
Numbers 15;38 and Deuteronomy 22;12. 
 If I didn't have my Tallit, but only a ball cap I would feel respectfully removing it for prayer. Humbleness and respect mostly comes from the heart when going before the Lord in prayer. He deserves the utmost respect all the time.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I do have a problem with that commentary, if Paul made it, due to the Commandment of the Tallit(Tallis).
> See; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tallit




For study sake, would it be significant that Paul was making the statement to gentile Christians in Corinth?


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 2, 2010)

LJ I also wondered about that.For me and my cap it is a show of respect for my God.I just couldn't not now days.Kinda like bowing my head and closing my eyes.


----------



## GCsDad (Oct 2, 2010)

I remove my cap as well 3Jays....it's something that I've always done and it is a way of me showing respect and humbling myself (albeit a small way).  I do it anywhere I pray.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> For study sake, would it be significant that Paul was making the statement to gentile Christians in Corinth?



Not really , due to the commandment was for Israel and those who had left Egypt with the Israelis who were not Jews, Yeshua wore Tallit as the story of the woman with the blood issue ,touch his garment , meaning his tallit.
No Jew could enter the Temple without the Tallit.
The Apostles Must have also wore the Tallit otherwise they could not enter the Temple or synagogue.

Only reason Paul would say that would be if he was trying to create a new religion ? or a mis translation ?
Who knows ?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 2, 2010)

More than once I've read that the scripture is actually talking about the length of ones hair.
Women were shaving their heads (like the prostitutes).
And so Paul was saying womens hair should be long and mens short>

??????


----------



## gordon 2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Shaving the head was a sign of mourning in ancient times.

Perhaps in church, women with shaved heads or uncovered heads were sign of mourning or grieving, which athough perhaps at first seen as a pious act, was totally out of context with the risen Christ.

Note that in Duetoronomy Chapter 21 that before a captive women can be made a wife she is to shave her head and 21:13  
"bewail her father and her mother a full month. After that you many go ahead....  and be her husband.

See here:

http://www.karaite-korner.org/shaving.shtml


----------



## apoint (Oct 2, 2010)

1 corin 11;5  But every woman that prayth or prophesieth with her head uncovered dishonoureth her head; for that is even all one as if she were shaven.
6 for if the woman be not covered, let her also be shorn; but if it be a shame for a woman to be  shorn or shaven, let her be covered.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 2, 2010)

I just always have....I wear a hat almost all the time, and it always comes off during prayer....Don't know if it makes a difference, but i have always felt like it was a sign of respect.....I just always have and always will. Same as praying with your head bowed and eyes closed, those three have always went together to me........


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 2, 2010)

Well yes a hat I will take off for prayer as a hat is not found in the Bible as a commandment the Prayer Shawl is a different thing.


----------



## lswoody (Oct 2, 2010)

GCsDad said:


> I remove my cap as well 3Jays....it's something that I've always done and it is a way of me showing respect and humbling myself (albeit a small way).  I do it anywhere I pray.



Me too. But I think as a Born Again Christian it is more important to live our lives as Christ did. I know that none of us can live perfect as Jesus did. But we should strive to be just like him in every aspect of our life. Not just this and that but everything. From the music we listen to, our speech, our obedience to the Lord, our prayer life, finances, etc, etc. Oh yeah, one last thing any good in me is not because of me, it is because of Jesus, who lives in my heart.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Oct 3, 2010)

Ronnie T said:


> More than once I've read that the scripture is actually talking about the length of ones hair.
> Women were shaving their heads (like the prostitutes).
> And so Paul was saying womens hair should be long and mens short>
> 
> ??????



I have also heard this and thought this was a possible meaning.



lswoody said:


> Me too. But I think as a Born Again Christian it is more important to live our lives as Christ did. I know that none of us can live perfect as Jesus did. But we should strive to be just like him in every aspect of our life. Not just this and that but everything. From the music we listen to, our speech, our obedience to the Lord, our prayer life, finances, etc, etc. Oh yeah, one last thing any good in me is not because of me, it is because of Jesus, who lives in my heart.



Abosolutely.Christianity is a way of life which would include trying to live a life in all ways that please God.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Well yes a hat I will take off for prayer as a hat is not found in the Bible as a commandment the Prayer Shawl is a different thing.






Where are prayer shawls found in the Bible ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 3, 2010)

earl said:


> Where are prayer shawls found in the Bible ?



Numbers 15:37-40 (Amplified Bible)
37And the Lord said to Moses,

    38Speak to the Israelites and bid them make fringes or tassels on the corners in the borders of their garments throughout their generations, and put upon the fringe of the borders or upon the tassel of each corner a cord of blue.

    39And it shall be to you a fringe or tassel that you may look upon and remember all the commandments of the Lord and do them, that you may not spy out and follow after [the desires of] your own heart and your own eyes, after which you used to follow and play the harlot [spiritually, if not physically],

    40That you may remember and do all My commandments and be holy to your God.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 3, 2010)

olchevy said:


> I just always have....I wear a hat almost all the time, and it always comes off during prayer....Don't know if it makes a difference, but i have always felt like it was a sign of respect.....I just always have and always will. Same as praying with your head bowed and eyes closed, those three have always went together to me........





I do the same.


----------



## earl (Oct 3, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Numbers 15:37-40 (Amplified Bible)
> 37And the Lord said to Moses,
> 
> 38Speak to the Israelites and bid them make fringes or tassels on the corners in the borders of their garments throughout their generations, and put upon the fringe of the borders or upon the tassel of each corner a cord of blue.
> ...





Still stuck in the Jewish laws . Laws that Jews could not and would not believe and obey  ,even after the crucification. Interesting .


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Oct 4, 2010)

No doubt that taking ones hat off is a sign of respect but that's not what Paul's talking about.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 4, 2010)

I think taking the hat off is an American sign of respect.
And if we do it for other things, we should do it in prayer.


----------



## crackerdave (Oct 5, 2010)

THREEJAYS said:


> I came under conviction about this some while back.I wear a ball cap a lot but nowa days have to remove it to pray.It doesn't matter where I'm at.In the stand,driving etc.Just me but I feel the need to do it,does any one else feel this way?



Yes. Also at the table. It's a "respect" thing,for me.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 5, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> Yes. Also at the table. It's a "respect" thing,for me.



My brother is a good one to remind men to remove their caps for prayer.


----------

